# General > Genealogy >  Donald Ross - Gamekeeper for Earl of Portland?

## Beanietdc

I am tracing my family tree and have been concentrating on seeing how far back I can get but in talking to my gran she mentioned that her brother in law (Donald Ross) was the Gamekeeper for the Caithness Estate of the Earl of Portland.  

His wife was Margaret Bain and she died in 2003.

Can anyone expand on this story for me or point me in the direction of more information to confirm this story?

Thankyou

Tina

----------

